
Neuromorphic computing with multi-memristive synapses [pdf] - godelmachine
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-018-04933-y.pdf
======
andreyk
This is quite neat! Memristors are still pretty hard to control, so the idea
here is to use a few and some intelligence in controlling them. The claim that
". The work presents a significant step towards the realization of large-scale
and energy-efficient neuromorphic computing systems" seems pretty reasonable.

For those curious, I make a slide deck about the concept of memristors back
when I interned with one of the profs on this paper:
[https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/13h7D-QlO4JsES-
BUgHgd...](https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/13h7D-QlO4JsES-
BUgHgdNC53DL3Fgi2nqcAE70qbPJQ/edit?usp=sharing)

~~~
p1esk
Have they built the chip, or is this another simulation?

~~~
binbag
Looks like it's a simulation of a NN based on the response of a chosen
memristor type to pulsing.

~~~
andreyk
From my skim the results are simulation, but the labs involved also have
actually fabricated these memristor devices so very feasible that's next step.
One step at a time...

